# Hottest Hatch in NC



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey guys, check out my 2017 Cruze Hatchback Premier.

Dipped Rims

Tinted Windows

Lots of custom Avery Dennison Gloss Black wrap.

Was inspired by the newer Maxima's look with the black a and c pillars.

Most recent mod is the Trifecta Performance Tune, its a whole new car, super fun to drive.

Lots of plans in the future...rims, intake, exhaust.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If it's so hot. Why aren't you using the a/c? 

Looks good.


----------



## KRainsbarger (Aug 5, 2018)

She looks good ?


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

Very Nice !!


----------

